# Tornado Damaged my Tailer!



## Tmotley1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello All,
A tornado ripped thru my hard 2 weeks ago and damaged my camper. the insurance company towed it to Camping world. After talking with Camping world it seems most of the damage is superficial. (both front stabilizer jacks, 2 windows, outside front storage door, inside mirror, and 2 dents in one side of the laminate wall. (the roof needs to be re-sealed as well) :scratchhead: However the cost to replace the laminate wall alone is slightly more than the value of the camper (2003 Jayco Quest) The insurance company is declaring it a total loss and giving me 2 options:
1) take a pay out for *substantially* more than the market value.
2) take a payout for the market value get is back as salvage, and get it fixed on my own. $1800.00 to get back to usable condition.

I have are camping reservation at my favorite campground with the best campsite (right on the lake) in 3 weeks. Me and my family cannot decide what to do. Concidering we only camp 2-3 times per year, I am inclined to "take the money and run". However I love camping and will miss my long awaited camping trip this year. I have to make this decision withing the next couple of days if I hope to get my camper fixed before my vacation.

Any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Tim


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello Tim, first welcome aboard.

Wow, tough spot. My personal opinion would be to not make the decision based solely on the upcoming trip. Again thats just me, but if you do that, once the trip is over are you going to be happy with your decision. I dont know your situation, but could it be an option to find another camper (classifieds, craigslist, etc) in the same range as the take the payout and run? If you were able to swing it you could go through the process of the payout, and get another used one in the same price range so you can go on the trip as planned. Of course if money is tight (isnt it always) this may not be an option. Or how long will it take them to process the claim? Enough time to shop before the trip? Of course then you may be in a panic purchase mode and not be happy either.

I would also think in the back of my mind if you did get as salvage and have repaired, its like anything else. It may not get done when you think it will. Just something else to consider if you go that route and the family is geared up, if things fall through and they dont get it done, you are still in a stressful mess. Hope not to sound negative, just throwing out what first comes to mind.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

personally, i'd take #1. then get a new camper and promise myself to use it more often. if i couldn't do that but still wanted to camp, i guess i'd take #2. just saying, any excuse to do more camping would suit me but you'll have to decide for yourself.

maybe you'll post again about your next trip:thumbup1:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd think I'd take #1 also. You don't know what Camping World may have missed during their inspection that crops up later.


----------

